# getting rid of cyanobacteria - or blue-green algae.



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

My anubias and my l repens are covered in this stuff. I've cleaned it off with paper towel in the past, but it's grown back.. three times.

I don't want to purchase Erythmacin, because it is expensive. 


I have a 10 gal with 28w of light (6700k and colourmax) and no CO2. I would say it is moderately planted.

Lots of anubias, and a few stem plants. 

I have 1 snail and 3 fish.. Two of which are hungry gouramis.
I also have some green glass algae. 

NO CO2 at the moment.

Any ideas how to get rid of this gunk once and for all?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

some have success with total blackouts. google total blackout for cyanobacteria. HTH.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

In planted tanks, there must be a chemical imbalance usually to allow the BGA to go nuts. BGA is not going to grow if you don't have a nutrient overload. Blackouts are the cure, for sure. But I think that finding plants to absorb your nutrients that grow fast might help re-balance things, and a reduction in feeding to absolute minimums until your tank matures.

I have had NO luck with chemicals.

W


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

It is definitely linked to nutrients. But my nitrates are 5, I have a tonne of slow growing plants and the addition of faster growing stem plants has helped, and i reduced the photoperiod.


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

I had problems with it for years, but was able to control it with 5-7 day blackouts. It vanished last year after one dark week, and (knock on driftwood), hasn't come back.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

do black-outs kill plants?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Plants can usually survive a 3-5 blackout, but will usually come out a little leggier than before.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Cyanobacteria can fix nitrogen gas, so they have an advantage where there are high levels of other nutrients, but a shortage of ammonia, nitrates, etc. So if your other plants look a bit yellowish or pale, *adding* a source of nitrogen may help them outcompete the algae. You could also step up the water changes, which will dilute excess phosphates, etc.

Cyanobacteria are also at an advantage under 'difficult' conditions. I hadn't seen BG algae for years until I raised some Nothobranchius killifish fry in water with 2 tsp salt per gallon. Most plants don't tolerate that level of salt.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

The cyanobacteria seems at bay after I washed it off the leaves and heater. Some anubias leaves still have it, but I'd rather it be concentrated at select spots than remove it all and have it spread back fast.

It is most likely a nutrient issue like Bae said. Reduced photo period seems to help too. I went from 14 to 10.5 now that my goby eats flakes and algae wafers and less live algae. I also do more regular water changes. About 30% twice a week and I feed less.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

Add some 3% Hydrogen Peroxide. Cyanobacteria don't do well with hi redox.

Hydrogen Peroxide as Algae Treatment?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

does it have a nasty sweetish moldy smell that is impossible to wash off your hands? damn, one of my tanks has a little of this slimy sh!t.


----------

